# Protection from wet weather ?????????????



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

We are expecting wet weather this weekend for our deer opener and Iplan on shooting my inline, I know they make a barrel condem to protect the powder from getting wet but I have been unable to find any around here. What do you suggest or have used when you can't find these?? I would guess a small balloon would work or a small piece of duct tape??

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard of people using real condoms, but that was only hearsay.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I have heard of people using real condoms, but that was only hearsay.


Any recomendations on wich brand offers the most protection?  From the elements And do the lubed ones keep your barrel from rusting??? Sorry couldn't resist. Not sure if I want to go to the drug store and pick up a box of condoms I'll never use for anything other than covering my muzzleloader barrel. On second thought this is a definatly not a good idea. Try explaining a box of condoms in your hunting pack to the wife. Not a good Idea. You trying to set me up :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know I walked into that one, but I would guess they would work just good. You will never know until you try I guess.

I guess the lubricated ones would work the best.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

With a modern inline, modern bullet, I wouldnt worry bout it. Youd have to get ALOT of water down the bore to mess anything up. Im talking like taking a dip in the crick wet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You can buy finger cots at Wal Mart. They are used on the fingers to (count lots of money (go thru lots of pages of papers.
Since you mentioned Wife do as I do and take some cling wrap place some over the barrel and use a rubber band to hold it in place. You can also place a wrap around the action if you worry about that.

 Al


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

how about getting some balloons. blow one up then place the bottom of balloon on top of the barrel. then deflate the balloon while pushing down. it will go over barrel and sight if present. and will provide about as much water protection as one can get. good luck and good hunting


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a little cover i made. my rain suit is a set of frogg toggs. i got a little pice sewed it in to a loop its water resistant but easy to slide off


----------



## coop44-40 (Dec 2, 2008)

BROWNDOG said:


> We are expecting wet weather this weekend for our deer opener and Iplan on shooting my inline, I know they make a barrel condem to protect the powder from getting wet but I have been unable to find any around here. What do you suggest or have used when you can't find these?? I would guess a small balloon would work or a small piece of duct tape??
> 
> Thanks


Hi,I don't have an inline but on my Hawkin I put a very small piece of saran wrap over the primer and apiece over the end of the barrell held in place with a rubber band. it worked good for be . coop44-40


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On a side lock percussion try a tire valve stem cap over the cap.

 Al


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd just use a piece of clear cellophane tape- been doin that for years and works great, and holds well.


----------

